# Where Do You Store Your Outback?



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Wondering where you OB owners keep your campers when not camping? I'm lovin' the trailer idea, but a 27 foot camper will gobble up my driveway!

Do many of you pay for storage? Inside or outside storage?


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Actually I store mine at a sewage treatment plant. $60 per year.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

justlookin said:


> Wondering where you OB owners keep your campers when not camping? I'm lovin' the trailer idea, but a 27 foot camper will gobble up my driveway!
> 
> Do many of you pay for storage? Inside or outside storage?
> 
> ...


$36.00/month, 21RS, Outside, uncovered. Green Valley, AZ


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I store my 21RS at the house in the backyard. In fact, we chose the 21 footer because it would exactly fit in the area we had available for it!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Storage lot less than 5 minutes from home. Can keep a close eye on it that way.

About $350 per year though.
Wayne


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Same here...storage lot nearby. $40 a month. Golf course covenants allow my Outback in front of my house for only 72 hours per week.

Randy


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Covered storage about 5 minutes from home. Runs $50 per month. We are making a place for it at the house we are buying.


----------



## JoyFam (Jun 2, 2005)

Right beside our house. We have a pull-through driveway with a spur to the side that has plenty of room for our OB, truck and a small boat.

The only drawback right now is that we don't yet have a cover for it.

I am planning on running a 30Amp service to a post nearby.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

H2oman,

Where are you located? I pay more then that a month for our local storage area!



h2oman said:


> Actually I store mine at a sewage treatment plant. $60 per year.
> [snapback]87376[/snapback]​


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We store our at the in-laws for the winter but have a space 2 miles from our house for $30 a month.

Bill.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

in my driveway during summer. the DW can get it loaded up and we hook up and leave friday when I get home from work. kinda a PITA to drive around, but doesn't bother me too much. we also rent indoor storage. a local farmer has a barn that he lets us use for $30/month.

scott


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

I have stored it at the Military base... $25 a month but fortunate enough to have it next to the house now...

Allsixofus


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Part side of the house, part driveway, saves $$$ and the neighbors are cool about it


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ours is park along the side of our house
within 15' from the back door

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

justlookin,

I was lucky enough to have room on the side of my house, next to a clean-out plug. sunny Went ahead and made a full hook up for it there.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

storage yard 5 minutes from home, we bring it home the weekend prior to when we leave so katie can take her time getting it ready.

darrel


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We keep it in our fenced backyard. When we had the popup, we installed a 30 amp circuit, so we have it always accessible. When we had the popup, the ac went out in our bedroom, we had a backup available. I think it took about a week of backyard sleeping that time.

Rita


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We store our 25RS in an outdoor fenced storage lot @ $30 per month.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I used to pay $25 back before I had this place. And if I paid a full year, I got a month free, that was nice.

Now she sleeps in the backyard.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Store mine on Camp Bullis about 10 minutes from home on some abandoned EOD site -- cost 130 dollars a year -- but I figure it can't be much safer then surrounded by Military Police and parked on some ancient minefield..


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I built an interlocking patio/storage pad for our trailer right beside our house. The Outback is stored outside but protected by the house on one side and trees on the other. We live on a large property so most people cannot see the TT from the road.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My parents property...abot 20 mins from my house, but they are there all the time so they keep an eye on it for me.

I bought this canopy to keep rain/sun off as much as possible. (not my picture..of course)

http://www.fogdog.com/product/index.jsp?pr...rentPage=family


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, you guys are lucky!!!

I store mine in a gated, barb-wired fenced-in storage facility (along with about 30 others). Password to get in and out, lighted, covered space. Downside....$70+ per month. Ouch!

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My parents property...abot 20 mins from my house, but they are there all the time so they keep an eye on it for me.
> 
> I bought this canopy to keep rain/sun off as much as possible. (not my picture..of course)
> 
> ...


Puff sleeps at home - but we have the benefit of LOTS of open land so its easy. She's at the end of the driveway/lane just outside the garage so can be hooked-up for driveway camping or - as others have said - next summer when we want the benefit of AC (no AC in the house).

Haven't figured out how to cover her yet. Also bought one of those canopies (a smaller one for the dog kennel) - came home to find it blown out of the ground, upside down, 2 legs bent & one (that wasn't yet bent) through the screen porch. We have WICKED wind. Haven't figured an alternative yet. May just need to do a really good waxing each Spring and Fall!


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

We keep our Outback Out in the Backyard.







We have a roomy level lot, and enough trees and shrubs to mostly screen the rv from our immediate neighbors. 
It is right next to the storage building, so we have electricity as well. Now all I need is a sewer hook-up! 
Fred


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

z-family said:


> Ours sits next to our garage...I have a outlet on side of garage to plug in the outback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here...30' concrete pad next to garage with 30 amp service in a waterproof box.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

We can't store ours in the neighborhood due to restrictions (uppity neighbors!). We found a place 5 min from our house with covered, secure storage, but it costs $80/month







.

Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Outdoor, fenced storage yard, 20 minutes from home, $25/month.

Our neighborhood covenants state that the front of a stored RV may be no closer to the street than the rear of the house. With our lot, that would make it very costly to build a pad for it.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

stored on the side of the house, back a little. Can see her from the road on my little lot but she looks better than most of the cars and houses around here. Need to run a dedicated power line out ther this summer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > My parents property...abot 20 mins from my house, but they are there all the time so they keep an eye on it for me.
> ...


Wolfwood...I planned for wind as well. I bought 2 of these Anchor Kits (8 total anchors) and bought more cable/connectors becuase they didn't have enough. These do a GREAT job of holding down the canopy. I go tighten them about 2-3 times a year and couldn't be happier.

http://hardware.hardwarestore.com/30-145-m...it--635222.aspx


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

My brother and his DW let me store it at their home during the winter and during camoing season I park it in the driveway. Already ran 30Amp outlet under garage overhang and it stays powered up. This way the kids can camp out on the weekends were not planning on leaving home. Storage by us is $100/month and I'd rather use the cash for mod's instead. I looked up local legal information and spoke to next door neighbor before deciding. One trailer allowed by law, 10 feet from property line.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ours is in our driveway at all times (as seen in my sig)

It is leveled and has an extension cord from the garage to keep the batteries charged and provide juice for the outlets.

I would like to put in a 30 amp outlet, just not sure how to get it out of the breaker box to where I want it....the breaker box is int he middle of the house and where I want the receptacle is all solid concrete-no basement there.

Also not enough neighbors to worry about complaining.









Steve


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We are fortunate enough to have room in our driveway, so we keep it there, all leveled up and plugged into the AC. We can use if for a guest house if necessary.
When we lived in Missouri, and had a pop-up, we kept it tucked away, safe and secure in a corner of the garage. Going farther back, when we lived in Hollister, CA, we didn't have room even for the pop-up, so we paid $70 / month for covered storage. And the storage lot was next to the sewer plant.









Bob


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We store ours 20 minutes away from home in an outside, fenced, combination locked lot with lights and electricity accessibility for when you are up there working on it or when we are getting ready to go on a trip, we can plug her in and turn the fridge on a day early and stock her up. Guy that rents the spaces out owns the company next door and checks it all the time. We pay $25.00 a month have access 24 hours a day. We can wash it on the premises as well. We have room to store wood and a big Rubbermaid storage box for extra camping stuff that we do not want to haul around all the time. I have heard horror stories as far as prices go for storing a trailer.

Linda


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

gone campin said:


> We store ours 20 minutes away from home in an outside, fenced, combination locked lot with lights and electricity accessibility for when you are up there working on it or when we are getting ready to go on a trip, we can plug her in and turn the fridge on a day early and stock her up. Guy that rents the spaces out owns the company next door and checks it all the time. We pay $25.00 a month have access 24 hours a day. We can wash it on the premises as well. We have room to store wood and a big Rubbermaid storage box for extra camping stuff that we do not want to haul around all the time. I have heard horror stories as far as prices go for storing a trailer.
> 
> Linda
> [snapback]87662[/snapback]​


I bet that would be ABC Pools?????? Wave to me if you are heading across Joppa Road.









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Covered storage at a mini storage place, with access gate and security cameras and onsite manager. $80 a month. We don't have room at home, plus our covenants don't allow storage at home.


----------



## MrsDrake97 (Feb 28, 2006)

Guess we are the only fool in San Diego that pays $100 per month to store ours at a home in our town. We paid $170 at a local storage place the first month and felt lucky to find this option for $100 per month,,,ah well,,,it's worth it!

Lori, Tom, Sarah & Macy (with Herbie)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
No, you're not the only ones to pay for storage. Where I lived, until a year ago, there was a home-owners association, and there were NO RVs allowed to be parked. Even the president of the HA assoc. had to pay storage on his unit! I think he made a deal with a local RV park to let it set in some of their empty space (no hookups, just grass) for like the same price, maybe less.
However, I'm SO glad I'm no longer where there's a HA assoc., and mine sits in the driveway, in the back yard, behind a privacy fence.
Darlene action


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Highlander96 said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> > We store ours 20 minutes away from home in an outside, fenced, combination locked lot with lights and electricity accessibility for when you are up there working on it or when we are getting ready to go on a trip, we can plug her in and turn the fridge on a day early and stock her up. Guy that rents the spaces out owns the company next door and checks it all the time.Â We pay $25.00 a month have access 24 hours a day. We can wash it on the premises as well. We have room to store wood and a big Rubbermaid storage box for extra camping stuff that we do not want to haul around all the time. I have heard horror stories as far as prices go for storing a trailer.
> ...


Hi Tim,

No, ABC wanted much more if I remember right and they were full. I am at Red Lion Storage on Red Lion Road in White Marsh. I was over your way the other day. I waved to. action 
I hope to be a Happy Outbacker this weekend! We're leaving Friday for Lancaster, PA. 
I'll wave as I am going out of town.

Linda


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

I store my 2006 21RS at the dealer for $70 a month in Northern California.

I've seen some storage areas up to $130 a month.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The Good Ship PDX_Doug lives in a secured and covered storage yard about 20 minutes from our house. $85.00/Month

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

We live on an acre of land, so our 28rsds sits in the back yard towards the back of our lot. We get it in and out using a county utilities access road, which borders the back of our property, so that's VERY convenient for us! Our neighbors use the road to access the back end of their lots too, since many of them also have RVs or boats.

We feel very fortunate to be able to store our trailer right here on our own property.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I had to modify my yard for mine but I got her in there and out of the way.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

We store ours under a shelter I had installed in the field behind the house. I ran power for a sub-panel and installed a 30-amp service at the location. Lucky we had the room to set it up the way we wanted.


----------

